# Building a plywood tank with 2 pieces of glass for front



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got a couple of tanks that have a broken side panel. A 55 and a 40L but the font and back panels are fine. I was thinking of building some plywood tanks where the tank front would be two panels end to end. I saw the "frakentank" thread where they just siliconed the two panels and put some bracing at the top and bottom..... I was thinking of using a wooden brace (not sure what dimension) where the two panels would meet on the outside of them to give support as well as top bracing. Anyone think this would or wouldn't work?

For the brace I was probably going to T two pieces but wondered about the kind of force the pressure would be putting on the brace and what size of wood to use. I'm handy with wood, I've done some fiberglassing, and I've got "free" glass and a desire to try and put those together into an 8' long tank or two....


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

This tank here:http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=250263


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

For me, it's not a question fo will it work, but why? I can recycle with the best of them, but I'd have to use full glass pieces. I'm sure some one with more experiemce will comment, or p.m. the OP.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

The why is If I do this, I can have an 8' tank for around $150.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd rather just spend the money and get a single glass panel. Your vision will be greatly impaired if you put a wood piece right down the center of the viewing area.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

yes, I too would rather buy a single pane of glass, but that's not in the cards.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

For some, money is an object...and the cost of a single pane of glass would put this project in the "can't afford" category. At this point, the glass I already have + wood + resin would put this project in the < $150 range, be a good practice run for when I can afford a single pane of glass gets me an 8 foot tank in the mean-time which allows me to get some of the larger species I would like to get without having to worry about not having a place for them to go if down the road (i.e. when they outgrow my 125) I can't afford a larger tank.

Yes, I realize having a brace in the center of the tank limits view, but how is that any different than looking out a window....I don't usually look out the window and go man, I wish this window would have been one pane of glass....I just enjoy the view.

I was looking more for thoughts on bracing the center where the two panes meet.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Just do it, learn from the mistakes. I know a thousand ways NOT to make a filter from scratch, 13 ways to not design a sump, and countless ways of not drilling, siliconing, and balancing glass panes for tanks.
Do it, figure it out as you go, it's your tank!!!


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

iwade4fish said:


> Just do it, learn from the mistakes. I know a thousand ways NOT to make a filter from scratch, 13 ways to not design a sump, and countless ways of not drilling, siliconing, and balancing glass panes for tanks.
> Do it, figure it out as you go, it's your tank!!!


Wow! And I thought I was the only one that perfected wrong!

Lot's of truth in your post.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Very enjoyable thread ! Much food for thought here.

Back when the world was younger, and I also, Alex Klee had an aquarium mag called 'The Aquarium Journal' I think, this was in the 60s. He had a series in it on building large plywood tanks, really large, with only the fronts with glass, I followed the plans for an 8' long tank, in an archway between two rooms, and after it was completed I built the wall around the tank, looked pretty good. It was a heavy tank so I had a metal beam lengthwise under it with two big metal support jacks under it.

So plywood tanks are very doable.

But on yours, I dont know if it will be necessary to use plywood in the center, whynot a thick piece of glass?

That way you cut the expense way down from a single large sheet, I am sure you can get a 4-5" wide piece that would connect the two long sheets of glass of the other tanks. I would also put a glass cross piece over the top . If you havent finished your tank yet you might consider this.

Good luck.

Jake


----------

